# Hot Wing Dip



## RAYT721 (May 30, 2004)

Now, I'll be honest... most of the recipes that I post are "tried and true" favorites. This is an exception but I have heard so many raves about this that I feel it's worth sharing. It is on my list of recipes to make. The site where I found it had more than 17 positive replies with one exception... most suggest not to use the canned chicken as the recipe instructs. I am not a big canned chicken fan so I would probably sub with a pound or two of cooked boneless, skinless breasts. Your feedback to this recipe would be appreciated. From what I understand, you need not worry about leftovers ... there WON'T be any!!!    /rayt721

HOT WING DIP

2 large cans of chicken meat 
2 (8 oz) pkgs. cream cheese
1 cup Ranch dressing
1/2 cup Hot Sauce
Crackers, Celery Sticks or Carrot Sticks for dipping

Directions:
Mix all the ingredients together. Place in a baking dish and bake in oven for 30-45 minutes at 350 degrees F. Serve with crackers, celery sticks or carrot sticks.


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 13, 2004)

*REVIEW: HOT WING DIP*

I finally got around to making this dip for a party last night and I must give it two thumbs up. I cannot believe how quickly it was devoured. It's now a tried and true "keeper" recipe. I used a pound and a half of baked chicken breast (boneless, skinless) that I cut into small bite-sized chunks, a 5 oz bottle of Franks Hot Sauce and bottled Ranch Dressing.  AMAZING RECIPE!!!  /rayt721


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 13, 2004)

AMAZING! Simple.... and it does look verrrrrry good! Im trying it early this week. I dont think I can eat it all in one sitting, but thats why God made refrigerators.


----------



## Hamburger Kid (Jun 23, 2004)

This sounds really good.... They sell chicken meat in a can???? Do you know how much that usually is? I should try this!


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Chick in a Can*

Hi... Welcome to the board!!! They do have canned chicken but I'll tell you, this recipe comes out much better with freshly cooked chicken. I posted the recipe as it was originally but canned chicken has too many preservatives and is rather expensive. Most conveniences are expensive. I would recommend using boneless skinless breasts for the full effect. This was a fantastic recipe!!! /rayt721


----------



## Hamburger Kid (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Chick in a Can*



			
				RAYT721 said:
			
		

> Hi... Welcome to the board!!! They do have canned chicken but I'll tell you, this recipe comes out much better with freshly cooked chicken. I posted the recipe as it was originally but canned chicken has too many preservatives and is rather expensive. Most conveniences are expensive. I would recommend using boneless skinless breasts for the full effect. This was a fantastic recipe!!! /rayt721



Alright thanks, I'll buy some boneless skinless breasts instead


----------



## Polly-Esther (Jul 5, 2004)

*KEEPER*

Jeepers, Creepers - Thanks for all the keepers!   I made this dip (halved the recipe) for a cookout yesteday and let me tell you, it really is amazing. I did use freshly baked chicken instead of canned and I agree that's it a better option. Canned chicken always reminds me of tuna. I can't say enough about this recipe and the impact that it had. My only regret was halving the recipe because it really was gone quickly. I had tortilla chips set out but people were using all kinds of crackers and veggies too. Great contribution. Thank you!


----------



## Hamburger Kid (May 23, 2005)

I still want to try this so bad.


----------



## middie (May 23, 2005)

yummy yummy rayt. thank you tons for posting this !!


----------



## letscook (May 24, 2005)

I use this one and i never have any left.  


1 lb. chicken, poached, cooled and cut in to bite size pieces. 

1 bottle chicken wing sauce. Put in a sauce pan with the chicken pieces and let simmer for 15 minutes. 

1 8 oz bar of cream cheese. Spread the cream cheese on the bottom of a greased 9x12 pan. Pour the chicken wing mixture on top. 

Pour 1 bottle of Bleu Cheese dressing on the top. 

Add shredded mozarella to the top. 

Bake at 350 for 30 minutes, or until the top is browned and bubbly. Serve with crackers or tortilla chips .


----------



## texasgirl (May 24, 2005)

letscook said:
			
		

> I use this one and i never have any left.
> 
> 
> 1 lb. chicken, poached, cooled and cut in to bite size pieces.
> ...


 

OOOOOOOOOOO, that sounds good too!!


----------



## texasgirl (May 28, 2005)

The original recipe of this thread is AWESOME!!
I'll try the next one later.


----------



## lyndalou (May 29, 2005)

I made this yesterday, and it was very well received. I will halve it next time, though. I poached chicken breasts for it, rather than using canned.


----------



## texasgirl (May 29, 2005)

I'll have to double mine. I boiled boneless, skinless filets then just shredded it into a bowl to mix it all together. Next time, though, I'm going to grill the chicken, as boiling takes alot of the taste  away from it.


----------



## IcyMist (May 29, 2005)

I am going to try this recipe on the family and see if everybody likes it as well as I think I will.    Bet it ends up being one of the recipes I will use for nephew's reception.  By the way, I KNOW that I will be using the real thing instead of the canned stuff, that stuff is icky.  TY for the recipe!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (May 29, 2005)

Icymist, I had pmed Rayt, and was asking about the hot sauce that was used, it's Frank's Hot Sauce. And it does taste just like hot wings. It's really good. I actually used 3/4 cup of the hot sauce myself, because I like the spicyness of it. You will be able to taste and add, if you want,before putting it into the oven.


----------



## IcyMist (May 29, 2005)

Thanks Texasgirl will remember that.


----------



## lyndalou (May 30, 2005)

When I poached the chicken, I added onion, carrot and celery along with some peppercorns and a bay leaf. The flavor of the chicken was very good. I used Louisiana Hot Sauce. It made a lot of dip. Filled a 2 quart casserole. Much too much for 14 people, but very tasty. I'll make it again.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 27, 2005)

Another bump


----------



## mackeeg (Nov 27, 2005)

RAYT721 said:
			
		

> Now, I'll be honest... most of the recipes that I post are "tried and true" favorites. This is an exception but I have heard so many raves about this that I feel it's worth sharing. It is on my list of recipes to make. The site where I found it had more than 17 positive replies with one exception... most suggest not to use the canned chicken as the recipe instructs. I am not a big canned chicken fan so I would probably sub with a pound or two of cooked boneless, skinless breasts. Your feedback to this recipe would be appreciated. From what I understand, you need not worry about leftovers ... there WON'T be any!!! /rayt721
> 
> HOT WING DIP
> 
> ...


 


I do it like your recipe but use 3 chicken breasts, 1 cup blue cheese instead of ranch and I put  cheddar and mozz. cheese on top. Sometimes I layer it and sometimes I mix and put in a mini crockpot and serve it that way. It stays nice and warm that way.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 11, 2005)

I am thinking of trying this with cut up prepared boneless buffalo wings and serving with celery sticks and crackers.  Has anyone tried this cold?  I was thinking I might add some sour cream so it is more dippable since it is not warm? I don't wanna lug my crock pot to work! Not fun in snow and ice- HA!  I guess I could pop it in the microwave....


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 11, 2005)

Haven't tried it cold, Shannon. I have heated it up in the microwave though and it's just fine. I've not tried it with the shredded buffalo wings either. It's pretty spicy as it is. Might be good though. Let me know how it tastes.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 11, 2005)

I broke down and bought a crockette!  Cold chicken just was not sounding too appetizing!  And it is paying off!  I nuked it to get everything combined, and then into the crock for tomorrow!  Me and the little one are fighting over who gets to lick the bowl and spoon!  yuummmmmmm!


----------



## Corinne (Dec 11, 2005)

I started out with this recipe as a base & added to it. Here's the result:

Buffalo Chicken Dip

2 10-oz pkg cooked chicken breast strips, chopped (or chopped, cooked chicken breast)
1 Cup Frank's Red Hot
1/2	Teaspoon garlic powder
1/2	Teaspoon black pepper
1 Cup blue cheese dressing
2 8-oz pkgs cream cheese, softened
1 1/2 - 2 cups cheddar-mozzarella cheese blend

In large non-stick skillet over medium heat, stir together chopped chicken & cayenne pepper sauce until heated through. Add garlic powder, pepper, and blue cheese dressing. Stir well until ingredients are well blended. Reduce heat to medium low. Stir in cream cheese until melted. Stir in Cheddar-Mozzarella cheese until melted and all ingredients are well combined.


----------



## jrsjunecleaver (Dec 23, 2005)

I made this last night for a party tonight.  I used a rotisserie chicken from the grocery store.  I haven't baked it, but just the cold ingredients tasted great! I know the group I'm cooking for and this will be a hit!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Hamburger Kid (Feb 1, 2008)

That was tasty! Thanks for the recipe!


----------

